# Cannondale feedback please(Cujo Neo 130 4)



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

For the price it looks good to me, hopefully i will get to try it soon.
You own it or know about it, i would appreciate your input positive and negative. A small should fit me. Thanks

https://www.cannondale.com/en/Canada/Bike/ProductDetail?Id=6acc65e7-b0a5-4cb3-915b-ae5da17f9412


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

The bike seems overpriced for the components, except for the electromechanical parts which are good, but buy it at a discount if you want a decent bike and your trails aren’t too rough or steep.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

hikerdave said:


> The bike seems overpriced for the components, except for the electromechanical parts which are good, but buy it at a discount if you want a decent bike and your trails aren't too rough or steep.


The price is in canadian $ like 4,125 in US$. I will try it soon.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

33red said:


> The price is in canadian $ like 4,125 in US$. I will try it soon.


That seems like a good price to me then. Usually the eBike manufacturers want you to accept the lesser motor to get a lower cost.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Recon fork


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

dundundata said:


> Recon fork


I am not sure, do you mean this is a positive or a negative?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

33red said:


> I am not sure, do you mean this is a positive or a negative?


It's a negative for sure. Maybe the money you saved can get you a reasonable fork.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

33red said:


> For the price it looks good to me, hopefully i will get to try it soon.
> You own it or know about it, i would appreciate your input positive and negative. A small should fit me. Thanks
> 
> https://www.cannondale.com/en/Canada/Bike/ProductDetail?Id=6acc65e7-b0a5-4cb3-915b-ae5da17f9412


What bike are you coming from? What type of terrain do you ride? Are you a beginner, intermediate or advance rider?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

mtbbiker said:


> What bike are you coming from? What type of terrain do you ride? Are you a beginner, intermediate or advance rider?


Over 55 years pedaling, only last 3 mountain and fat. I consider myself an advanced beginner. I might go with a Scott 2018 that was more expansive but a bit cheaper now if the frame can fit me. I did not like the transmission on that Cannondale so i just took it off my list of potentials. I have and had quality bikes buying used but Ebikes used around here allmost do not exist except for poor quality ones. I have bikes so it will happen but it might take me some months. I was more XC but i will go most places except DH. I have a few tests booked next week.
I have HT, now shopping for my first FS. I did a Norco demo, liked the bike but that carbone one is over my budget.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

i test drove one and there are better choices out there. i was not impressed by the fork and geometry. the rest is ok, but i would take a haibike or levo everyday instead of this one.


----------



## clex2 (Jan 30, 2004)

I just picked up a Cujo neo 4 for 20% off MSRP, or $3360 USD. I felt that was quite a good deal.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Congrats on your new bike! Enjoy.🍺


----------



## clex2 (Jan 30, 2004)

I find it odd that there are little to no reviews of the Cannondale Cujo Neo 130 series of ebikes. What gives?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

From all i read i just do not trust Shimano. Maybe i will go for a Giant HT because i trust Yamaha. I heard the 2 exclusive distributors of Haibike for North America do not plan to distribute them in Canada this year. I have not found an unsold in my size with a normal dicount. Since mid Nov. i just enjoy my fat on snow/ice probably till mid april. Happy trails.


----------



## clex2 (Jan 30, 2004)

33red said:


> From all i read i just do not trust Shimano. Maybe i will go for a Giant HT because i trust Yamaha. I heard the 2 exclusive distributors of Haibike for North America do not plan to distribute them in Canada this year. I have not found an unsold in my size with a normal dicount. Since mid Nov. i just enjoy my fat on snow/ice probably till mid april. Happy trails.


What do you not trust about Shimano?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

The engine needs to be replaced way to often. It seems some engeneers focussed about a light engine so they could brag about but forgot the reliability. Some say they are happy to get a third motor for free. I would be totally pissed having to climb back out of the woods i would sue them in smalls claims court for 10,000$. Nobody pays over 4,000$ to have repeats problems unless they believe the Kool-Aid from fake reviews. People are busy and buy without checking. Just like the Brose/Specialized bragging about a belt low noise that is just not ready for market. Failures after failures. I can pedal if i choose an Ebike it has to be one worth my $$.
They just use an endless list of excuses.
I am not paying for excuses.


----------

